# Art Improvement meme



## Taralack (Mar 5, 2010)

I want to see how others have progressed! 

My own improvement is really nothing spectacular.




get the template here


----------



## Dsurion (Mar 5, 2010)

I dont have anything before 2009 (i really started practicing more last year).
So i only have this one (summary of 2009)
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3219153/


----------



## Catilda Lily (Mar 5, 2010)

I just recently started so I don't think I count for this.


----------



## Zydala (Mar 5, 2010)

oh I started making one of these! Maybe I should actually finish lol


----------



## FireFeathers (Mar 7, 2010)

Been working my ass off, this meme proved it. 

http://fc04.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2010/004/0/f/Improvement_Meme_by_FireFeathers.jpg


----------



## Taralack (Mar 7, 2010)

@FireFeathers - Wow your improvement is incredible.


----------



## HyenaIsSpider (Mar 8, 2010)

FireFeathers said:


> Been working my ass off, this meme proved it.
> 
> http://fc04.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2010/004/0/f/Improvement_Meme_by_FireFeathers.jpg




Wow... yea... that proves it. A LOT of progress in such a short time!





... as for myself I don't have any record of any drawings before December '06 (I doodled a lot before then, I just don't have any of it) so I never did this thing. Maybe I'll do it next year, hopefully I would have improved enough to make it look impressive. X3


----------



## SilverEyes (Mar 8, 2010)

_I started drawing seriously at the very end of 2002, but I've been drawing my entire life as far back as I can remember :3

All I can see far as improvement goes is that my digital art can still use some work and that my traditional work is much better hehe. And that I need to do more graphite stuff and less adult stuff :\ You can tell when I moved out of my parent's house because it's like BOOM porn.

2007-2009 is in my FA gallery, everything earlier was from my dA gallery, which I cleaned out some time ago.

It's censored, but still contains some racy stuff. Didn't censor anything that doesn't have bits showing.
NSFW - http://silvereyes.redglacier.net/grimsketches/improvement.jpg - NSFW_


----------



## ZareonianWolf (Mar 9, 2010)

I did one. xD Plenty of improvement, but I've still got a long way to go.

http://fc04.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2010/007/2/d/2003_2009_Art_Improvement_Meme_by_zareonianwolf.jpg


----------



## TheStory (Mar 11, 2010)

I suppose I should share here as well. http://cookiedemon.deviantart.com/art/2003-2009-improvement-150622505


----------



## Fay V (Mar 20, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3587153

holy crap i improved...maybe i should take some art classes


----------

